# IRPC Auction Races !!



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

My combine has 2 Auction races from 300 miles...The birds are purchased at ONE auction on *May 3rd,*and they can/will be in both races with a chance to win some money....We divide the TOTAL $$ taken in from the Auction,and it`s divided in half,to make the payouts in the 2 races....Usual amount of dollars taken in is somewhere in the *$4,000 to $6,000 area.*...Payout per race is 30% for 1st....20% for 2nd......10% for 3rd to 6th place....*50/50 split handler/breeder.*If anyone wants to send 2 birds,I will bring them up to the Auction,and they will be purchased by our members....The birds become the property of our members....Ship birds to me April 27th/28th....
*The birds should get to me at least by May 1st....*.....PM me for my address & phone #....Thanks....Alamo
*PS:No Cost to the Breeder....Just ship your birds in for the Auction....*


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Note:Birds should be 30 to 35 days old when shipping !!! Thanks*...Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Do we just use our own bands for the race?
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Dave......*YES !!*...........Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

OK guys.....It`s about 30/32 days to go before it`s about time to send/ship birds for this Auction....As noted before,it`s *FREE for the breeder.*....The only cost is shipping the birds to me....I will bring them to the Auction,and they will be purchased by one of our combine members....Will I buy any ?? I might buy one or two....Or TRY to buy one or two...There usually pretty brisk bidding on OOA birds.....For those that will be sending birds in,I will give my name/address/tele #......Once the Auction is over,I will put the birds info on here,and who purchased your pigeons.....Thanks to all who are interested in this Auction races...Remember,there are *TWO* races,that your pigeons will have a chance to win cash....*MOST other Auction races only have ONE race*....*But we have TWO,for the price of one.*...Thanks again....Alamo

*PS:Remember,I am the Web site Mgr,for our IRPC Combine....ALL race results will be posted on line,and you will be able to see results of your pigeons,in our REGULAR combine race results....Alamo*


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Is there a two bird limit from each breeder?
Either way, I think this is a great opportunity and will be sending some birds for you to enter, thanks.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

There is a 5 bird limit for OOA breeders....But,I don`t have allot of room at my loft for to many birds....Even though the OOA entries will not be here long,just a few days,I do not want to cramp them up,as well as my YB`s....To be fair,I just want to have room for any & all Pigeon Talk guys birds....If a few guys send in 2 birds each,I will not have a problem with ROOM for all entries.....Alamo


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I banded 1 yesterday for this race and will band second one tomorrow.
I will ship them Tuesday 4/28/15
Anyone else on here sending birds? The price is right and the 2 race series is a great idea.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Note to anyone who is thinking about sending birds.....*
You have 9/10 days to ship pigeons to me....Wednesday the 29th of April,should be the last day to ship your birds,so that I will receive them no later the Friday May 1st.....
Birds 30 days to 37 days old are a VG age...They know how to eat/drink,and it will be very easy for them to adapt to their new loft.....Looking forward to hearing from you all....
PM me for my complete name/address/phone #,so that you can send your winning pigeons for two great races..........Thanks.....Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*OK guys....This is the last weekend before our May 3rd Auction.....If you have two babies,30/35 days old,and want to ship them to me,this is the last call,as they say in bars/nightclubs.....**PM me for my name/address/phone #....*.....We will probably have *200 to 250* birds being auctioned off....
*So there is plenty of bidding for good birds..*..thanks....Alamo


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Mine will be in the mail tomorrow


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have 2 ready to go, send me your address
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I will ship mine Tuesday 4/28/15


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Clark....Will let you know when they arrive....Many thanks.....Alamo

*PS:Will do the same for the other members sending in birds.....*


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Alamo said:


> Hi Clark....Will let you know when they arrive....Many thanks.....Alamo
> 
> *PS:Will do the same for the other members sending in birds.....*


I'm heading to the post office now. Shoot me a PM when they get there. If you need any other info about the birds, I'll have to PM it to you.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys,
Whoever is shipping birds....Info on strain would be good,and a few words on performance of family.....thanks...Alamo*


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

My birds made it, thanks for the heads up Alamo. I appreciate all the help and communication. 

In fact, they made it there a day earlier then the scheduled arrival date. I was pretty happy with that.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Birds always make it here fast,especially when the PO calls me 6:30am to pick them up!!!*.....I was snoring away,with a great dream....I was finally going to win a race,with my baby dropper !! hahahahahahahaha!!!!......Alamo


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm slightly confused as to how this works.

Are people sending birds to a race and then said birds are auctioned off to bidders?

Are the birds going right to auction?

I'm new to racing and am always looking to learn.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Ramiro said:


> I'm slightly confused as to how this works.
> 
> Are people sending birds to a race and then said birds are auctioned off to bidders?
> 
> ...


Birds go right to auction and the new owners will keep them and race them. Then towards the end of the season these birds that were auctioned will participate in an auction race.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*For anyone who would like to know.....The IRPC Auction results are:*

*139 Birds...............$6,005.00*

*Not to shabby....$43.00 per bird*


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Is it too late I ship you one more make it an even 140.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Sorry Dave....Your a tad late...hahahahahaha!!!!..Alamo*

I haven`t used that word "Tad",in 50 years....Surprised it`s still in my vocabulary !!!


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I don't recall reading anywhere the dates or distances these two races will be.
Can we get an update?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They have 2 auction races, the first one is today. I haven't herd any thing more as who won or if they even got birds back or not, the next race is in 2 weeks.
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> They have 2 auction races, the first one is today. I haven't herd any thing more as who won or if they even got birds back or not, the next race is in 2 weeks.
> Dave


What are the distances of the two races? Did you send some birds?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I think they both are 300 and from Winchester KY, they had to fly a different course because of the avian flu. Yes I had 3 and I think I only have one left.
Dave


http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...//sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/IRPC


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

To be honest, I have no idea if any of my birds are still around. Hope so!


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Results are on IRPC pigeon racing. I got 13th , out of the money. Phil Beeman handled his birds just right - great flyer !


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I finally took a look at the results today. The flyer Beeman had 10 birds on the first drop. He clocked my bird 6th. It actually should read 1604 MH IF, not 1504
I sent an e-mail to Alamo to correct that for the next race which I believe is tomorrow.
I was thinking of cutting the cock from the pair that bred the bird for the 6th place finish, but I might reconsider now.
Congratulations to Phil Beeman, he wins all the payouts for handler in that race.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Jr Brown said:


> I finally took a look at the results today. The flyer Beeman had 10 birds on the first drop. He clocked my bird 6th. It actually should read 1604 MH IF, not 1504
> I sent an e-mail to Alamo to correct that for the next race which I believe is tomorrow.
> I was thinking of cutting the cock from the pair that bred the bird for the 6th place finish, but I might reconsider now.
> Congratulations to Phil Beeman, he wins all the payouts for handler in that race.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Beeman did it again !! Good trainer !!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

https://sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/IRPC/2015-results/Auction 2.txt?attredirects=0&d=1

Results from the final race, I couldn't find any thing on how many places they paid or how much was paid.
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/IRPC/2015-results/Auction 2.txt?attredirects=0&d=1
> 
> Results from the final race, I couldn't find any thing on how many places they paid or how much was paid.
> Dave


In the first race 2 weeks ago my bird finished 6th. That paid $300.00 I got 50% as the breeder. I already received the check.

Only the top 6 positions pay.

In the 2nd race my same bird was 12th, no money this time. But I am going to keep the pair that bred that bird.


----------

